# What do you take for residential service calls?



## jwjrw (Jan 14, 2010)

A two sided stanley box has all screws wire nuts , bolts, toggle bolt, ground screws etc in it. 

The bag over my shoulder has all my hand tools and testers in it as well as a hammer and my bosch 10.8. I carry my dewalt in its case with bits etc in it.


----------



## TOOL_5150 (Aug 27, 2007)

I got everything in the van. I take with me an 11 in 1, and a meter and scope what needs to be done, then go back out to the van to get what I need to do the job.

~Matt


----------



## TOOL_5150 (Aug 27, 2007)

jwjrw said:


> A two sided stanley box has all screws wire nuts , bolts, toggle bolt, ground screws etc in it.


That organizer is awesome, I have one as well. Here is a pic:










~Matt


----------



## Jupe Blue (Aug 18, 2008)

On my first trip from my van I take my toolbelt which holds the following: screwdrivers, Fluke T-5, tick tracer, plug tester, strippers, *****, needlenose pliers, drywall saw, utility knife, small cordless screwdriver, wirenuts and two "Super 33" plastic cases with various screws (6-32, 8-32, ground screws, drywall screws, etc.) I also take a flashlight and drop cloth. 

On my second trip I take a 5 gallon bucket with the materials I need to make the repair and a ladder if needed.

On my third trip I take everything back and grab my invoice book.

On my fourth trip I go home.

At least that what happens in theory. I do have to go back to my van because I forgot something or need something obscure light my tap set.


----------



## Pliersonfire (Jun 22, 2011)

I got this husky tool box at the h.d. The top has compartments and it cantilevers over and the bottom has my tools.Great for small tasks


----------



## gold (Feb 15, 2008)

A van.


----------



## Rick82 (Jun 21, 2011)

Some guys here take booties. They look gay.


----------



## Pliersonfire (Jun 22, 2011)

What's a bootie?


----------



## Rick82 (Jun 21, 2011)

Shoe covers because they are too lazy to wipe their feet.


----------



## Pliersonfire (Jun 22, 2011)

Hi mamm,I'm here to fix your electrical issue .notice I'm wearing my booties!


----------



## captkirk (Nov 21, 2007)

get yourself a van......two sided stanley box.....bahahaha.....:laughing: good luck with that..


----------



## erics37 (May 7, 2009)

I drive my van to the house, get out of it, grab my tool belt with my most commonly used hand tools, grab my Fluke, and go knock on the door.

My tool belt usually has everything I need. Miscellaneous screws, miscellaneous wire nuts, etc. If I need something else then I just go out to the van and get it.

Same for commercial calls.

Same for industrial or process calls.

Same for low voltage/telecom calls.


----------



## electricalperson (Jan 11, 2008)

Rick82 said:


> Some guys here take booties. They look gay.


i would substitute gay for professional. showing that you care about the home you are working in is a good image.


----------



## nitro71 (Sep 17, 2009)

Screw driver and meter. No reason to be jumping the gun with a full tool belt. Might need to go get materials.


----------



## nitro71 (Sep 17, 2009)

electricalperson said:


> i would substitute gay for professional. showing that you care about the home you are working in is a good image.


And what if the owner looks at you like you're a moron for putting on booties


----------



## robnj772 (Jan 15, 2008)

If you guys waited another 2 weeks you could have brought back a thread that went dead exactly a year ago


----------



## Scantone (Mar 30, 2011)

Pliersonfire said:


> Hi mamm,I'm here to fix your electrical issue .notice I'm wearing my booties!


Guys come on you all no they brain wash you to say these are floor savers I wear them to protect your home. Barf glad I don't do that anymore


----------



## Racky101 (Feb 15, 2011)

Take a pair of pliers and a slot screwdriver, both stuffed in my back pocket.  But, seriously.... In my opinion, you should always show up looking like a professional electrician. Be dressed respectably with a tool pouch and solid tools. Even take the bucket with you for the added effect. 

This allows you to charge a decent rate and both you and the customer feel good about it. 

Two last tips I always tell my guys: If you need 2 screws for the job, take 3 -- you'll end up dropping 1. Don't go to the van to pick up 1 item -- go to the van, stop and think, and grab everything you'll need for the job so you're not puttering back and forth. Time is money!

Oh yah... and booties are optional.


----------



## Kevin McDonald (Jun 22, 2011)

I wear booties, keep a vacuum in the van and tuck my shirt in. :laughing: I must be the king of gay. Just kidding. I do whatever I think impresses the customer. My last service call came from a referral. The lady said, "Oh, I heard you were very neat and clean too". The homes I work in look like there hardly lived in.


----------



## Barjack (Mar 28, 2010)

Knock the booties all you want, but they have earned me cash tips for no less than 20 service calls/jobs. This includes a $500 tip at the end of a large and rather difficult audio/video retrofit in an upscale home. H/O specifically noted how I would apply/remove the booties whenever I entered/exited his house. In my experience, the elderly/female H/O's respond more to the shoe booties. I guess its all about perception. If they see you care about their property, they tend to show more trust in your recommendations.


----------



## 220/221 (Sep 25, 2007)

Even though I'm tempted sometimes, I rarely do a service call of any kind without a fully loaded truck. 

_Once in a while_ I will drive my pickup and hand tools.


----------



## Hippie (May 12, 2011)

Pencil, paper, 10in1, t5, kleins. I'd rather walk back outside than be loaded down with piles of crap looking for somewhere to put it that wont be in their way


----------



## macmikeman (Jan 23, 2007)

Hawaii electricians have extraordinary powers of foot wear when in customer's houses. We don't wear any. Union sparky's don't wear any, non union sparky's don't wear any, old time sparky's don't wear any, newbie sparky's don't wear any, highly trained in all the latest safety seminars and osha rules sparky's don't wear any, plumbers don't wear any, air conditioning workers don't wear any, and doctors and lawyers if you have any of those visiting don't wear any either. Even policemen if they bang on your door and come to arrest you will remove their shoes before they step into your house...... It's local style bra....... No shoes in the house...


And I'm not kidding....:laughing:


----------



## steelersman (Mar 15, 2009)

I just bring my **** and balls and I'm usually good.


----------



## electricalperson (Jan 11, 2008)

nitro71 said:


> And what if the owner looks at you like you're a moron for putting on booties


then i would look at him like he is a moron for looking at me like that because all i want to do is show respect to someone's home. i really dont care if they think its stupid i think its professional


----------

